# Greetings from Phil - England



## Phil (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi everyone. I recently came into owning 4 fancy mice. I have been thinking about it for a while, so took the plunge the other day and picked some up that were in need of a good home.

I am not the most tech-savvy but came on-line to find a community within the pet mice genre to take on board as much advice as I can get, and hopefully make friends and be a productive contributor.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey Phil


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Awesome! Are these mice goin to be bred?


----------



## Phil (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome. 
These Mice will not be for breeding as they are males. But I'm interested in breeding now I have thought about it.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

It's a very serious thing to do. I certainly would not breed if we had breeders around here (we only have just enough mice for the pet shops)


----------



## Phil (Mar 22, 2014)

I understand. I'm in Gloucestershire and no pets shops had mice in stock, I had to find via private sale.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Welcome Phil☆☆


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello and hope you enjoy the forum and find lots of useful info.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Phil (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone, I just added a picture of my fav mouse to my profile


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## Phil (Mar 22, 2014)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Cute!


Thanks Miceandmore !


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

No problem.


----------

